# What happens if Hedgehog accidentally eats chemicals?



## burritotaco (Feb 19, 2017)

Title explains pretty much everything.
My sow licked soap from a disinfecting surface wipe manufactured by dettol

Context: I let her out while I was cleaning her cage but while doing so I noticed she pooped right under my chair. I was in the middle of cleaning her poop I thought I might as well clean that. Those surface wipes left bits of soap behind, at that point she was somewhere else so I thought I'll dump the poop first and get on with what I'm doing. Next thing I know, she was anointing that specific area, not sure if she licked it or not but tbh, she probably did so I'm very worried right now...What should I do?


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

I say your hedgehog will live. 

When did this happen? Yesterday? If there's no signs of poisoning as of yet it's probably all good.

Now if he ate rat poison..


----------



## burritotaco (Feb 19, 2017)

Well it happened about 4 to 5 hours ago, couldn't tell if there are signs of poisoning since she's sleeping in her blanket ever since...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She'll probably be fine - one lick isn't going to give her much of anything & if she anointed after as well, even less of it would've made it into her system. However, keep an eye out for the usual signs of illness. Lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea, reluctance to eat, any other unusual behaviors. If you see anything like that, call the vet & get her in immediately.


----------



## burritotaco (Feb 19, 2017)

Lilysmommy said:


> She'll probably be fine - one lick isn't going to give her much of anything & if she anointed after as well, even less of it would've made it into her system. However, keep an eye out for the usual signs of illness. Lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea, reluctance to eat, any other unusual behaviors. If you see anything like that, call the vet & get her in immediately.


Well she's a new hedgehog. I've had her for around 3 days and in these 3 days she's already shown signs of lethargy and eats very little. She started moving this afternoon after I moved her out of the cage, but this time when I took her out, she remained in the same position for the next 15 minutes as I was sewing a new hideout for her... should I be concerned? I heard vets can be very expensive so I'm planning to save that money for when she really is troubled:/


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

burritotaco said:


> Lilysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > She'll probably be fine - one lick isn't going to give her much of anything & if she anointed after as well, even less of it would've made it into her system. However, keep an eye out for the usual signs of illness. Lethargy, vomiting, diarrhea, reluctance to eat, any other unusual behaviors. If you see anything like that, call the vet & get her in immediately.
> ...


If she's a baby, they tend to sleep a lot.

This is another reason why people shouldn't get pets if they can't afford the vet. If you are in America I'd suggest you get vet insurance from national, is about $9 a month and start saving a lot because they only reinmburse, it means you have to pay up front.

Also, try cleaning her things with a mix of water and vinegar which is not harmful to pets.


----------

